# 75gal with stand



## arthur (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi folks. I have a 75 gal aquarium (standard size) that's been sitting around for 5 years now. Wife wants it gone. 

I was going to post it on craigslist and ask for $100, but I thought I would post here first, and ask for $75.

I filled it with water a couple weeks ago, no leaks. The stand is kinda cheap looking, I painted it black. I still have the glass covers as well, but the hinges are gone and one of the 4 pieces had a piece of glass crack off.

I can post pictures after I get home, if interested.

I can help you get it into your car/truck, but otherwise you transport.

I want to say that it's Oceanic brand, but there is no evidence of brand on the tank. It's a quality tank, IMO.

I live in East Dallas. Send me a private message or email: anwestover domain yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## arthur (Nov 5, 2007)

Here's a pic. Sorry about the poor quality, I took a quick pic with my cellphone right before running to work.


----------



## arthur (Nov 5, 2007)

Sold


----------

